# New Big Game rifle



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know this topic has been discussed in past post's but, I have the itch for a new Elk rifle. I have a 300WSM I use now with great success shooting 190gr. Burger bullets that I have worked up over the last couple years. 


I don't want the "new fangled calibers" that folks are going to like the 26, 28, and 30 Nosler. Great calibers from what I have read up on, but not my cup of tea. 


I'm leaning toward the .338 Win Mag. I've found out most gun stores just don't have them sitting in the wrack. 70% of the rifles I saw were chambered in 6.5 Cred. 6.5-284, etc. I have a couple pre 64 264 win mags, and a custom 6.5-06 AI. 


I've looked at the RUM's but just to much bang for the $$$ Anyone still use the original 338 WM??


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Ive had a kimber 300wsm for years. Taken four bulls with 180gr trophy bonded bear claw. Furthest 480 yards closest 300. To me that caliber just works. I also too wanted a second elk rifle and went with a 7mm rem mag. To me its a tack driver and does a good job as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Love my 340 Weatherby but you need to reload unless you are rich 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Tax, you're right on the money. .338 Win Mag is an incredible elk rifle. I don't understand why anyone would buy anything less WHEN GIVEN A CHOICE!
I don't want to hear all the "it's all about shot placement", blah, blah, blah...of course it is, but in real life sh*t happens. You simply can not beat knock down power. Knock them off their feet and they are a lot less likely to run off.
OK, if you can only afford one rifle, maybe make a little sacrifice, but if you are buying a rifle specifically to shoot elk, buy that big bad buddy that fills the requirements...that is to say, good accuracy, capable of delivering lots of power down range. Why settle for some caliber that requires perfect shot placement and a limited range to deliver adequate energy for good ballistics down range. 
Like my man Elmer Kieth always said "use enough gun!
Here's Elmer(on the left) sighting in his favorite elk gun..


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm too much of a wimp to go with a 338 and use the 7mm Rem Mag and 7mm WSM.

I do have access to a 300 and 325 WSM if I need one though.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

338 WM is a great round for elk! Go with a 225 accubond and you'll be set. 

My step dad has a Browning X bolt in 338 WM and I was afraid the rifle was going to be pretty punishing, but to my surprise, it actually wasn't that bad at all. 

For elk, I like having a little more horsepower and I don't think you can go wrong with the 338 WM.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

338...? Sure if you don’t mind the recoil and want to have more than enough bullet but is it necessary to kill elk, no definitely not.

If you want one then I’d go for it. Nobody knows what you want or need more than you do.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I own a Model 70 in 338 win mag with the BOSS system on it. I absolutely LOVE almost everything about this gun. I shoot it very well. The recoil is actually not bad at all. It is similar to, if not less than my 7mm, and definitely less than my 30-06. 

The thing is louder than any other non-cannon I’ve ever seen. It turns heads at the range. It’s loud! And it is pretty big and heavy. It is NOT pleasant to carry around. I guess those two things are what make the recoil be significantly reduced from what one would expect? 

It’s an awesome gun, and I’d make it my everything gun if it were not for how heavy it is to haul around. 

I think the 338 win mag is a fantastic option, but it certainly is not universally great for everyone.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input thus far! I understand the recoil with this caliber, and IF I get one, one of the first things I'll do is take it in for a "break job". 


I'm kinda old fashioned, and I've noticed that some manufactures don't make the .338 in a 26" barrel. I reload so I know that powder development has come along way over the years, and H1000 has been replaced by some that reload with a faster burning powder because of the shorter barrels. Accuracy isn't compromised w/ a shorter barrel, just velocity. And, 50-100fps isn't that big to me. 


I think I'm leaning toward the X-Bolt. But I believe Savage has the better action.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm guessing you wouldn't be able to tell any real field difference between the 300 WSM you currently shoot and the 338 Win Mag. Both are capable elk cartridges but realistically the ballistic difference is marginal. You'd pretty much be trading like for like without too much gain. 

Of course if you're just looking for an excuse to get a new rifle then I'm with you there! :grin:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin, I think your on to something! If I get one more rifle, I can let each one of my kids, and grandkids have 2 each when I'm gone to the "Big hunt in the sky". 


I'll enjoy watching them from above (hope not below) arguing over who gets what one.:smile: 

I've considered another 300WSM. Whatever I decide, I have plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I feel like this is a topic that can keep going forever. I am lucky enough to work in the hunting industry, and it has its perks. I’m in a “gun collecting” phase and it’s been awesome! Just want to take advantage while I stay in the industry. At this very moment I own a rifle in every bullet diameter from .223 to .338 excluding .277 (I already have a .280 AI, I can’t remember who loves that on here). So let me ask this.

.270 WSM or .270 Win?

Also, what are everyone thoughts on the 6.5-300 WBY or 26 Nosler? I just recently got my hands on a 30 Nosler and I love the thing for a long range elk gun, but I’m looking for a long range pronghorn and deer gun. Yes, I know that a .270 can accomplish that with ease, but I have room in my safe so why not?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If I was going to get a 6.5 it would be the 6.5-300 WBY. 

I am not interested in punching holes in paper or ringing gongs at a 1000 yards, but do enjoy hunting. And I believe that while the 6.5 Credmoore will kill deer size animals at the longer ranges I want a round that will also kill elk at the same range. Don't get me wrong because the other 6.5 will kill elk but the margin of err is too great in my mind to use them. 

Also while I don't have one I don't think that you can go wrong with a .270 Win, it is just a classic like the .30-06


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> ...but I have room in my safe so why not?


This is the question every one of us hopes to be able to ask ourselves. "There is room in my safe, so why not?"

Good on ya, RC. Does the 28 Nosler create a happy middle ground between the 26 and the 30 where it will work for all of the above?

Crap, that's a dumb question. Get the 26 and the 30. Take pics and let us know how it goes!


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

The 270 is awesome, I don't shoot one, but I've heard they're good for everything from small jackrabbits all the way up to large coyotes, with the right bullets. 

They can be hand loaded to up performance and can shoot flat clear out to 💯 yards.


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

jungle said:


> The 270 is awesome, I don't shoot one, but I've heard they're good for everything from small jackrabbits all the way up to large coyotes, with the right bullets.
> 
> They can be hand loaded to up performance and can shoot flat clear out to &#128175; yards.


I only use my .270 now, and have killed a ton of stuff with it, rabbits and coyotes are among those kills. It explodes rabbits so I'd advise against using it on them.

It's more powerful than people think, you've gotta remember that it's a 30-06 casing with a 7mm projectile, which is only slightly smaller of a projectile than the 30-06. It was created for flatter trajectory.

I killed a massive old cow with it last year at 317 yards with one shot, dropped her instantly. Killed big 4x4 bucks at distance as well with a single shot. It's a devastating round.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bill_The_Butcher said:


> I only use my .270 now, and have killed a ton of stuff with it, rabbits and coyotes are among those kills. It explodes rabbits so I'd advise against using it on them Remember, head shots only on rabbits, no meat damaged.
> 
> It's more powerful than people think, you've gotta remember that it's a 30-06 casing with a 7mm projectileTechnically it is a 6.8mm, which is only slightly smaller of a projectile than the 30-06. It was created for flatter trajectory.
> 
> I killed a massive old cow with it last year at 317 yards with one shot, dropped her instantly. Killed big 4x4 bucks at distance as well with a single shot. It's a devastating round.


You put the round where it belongs and it will kill, I have also seen bucks run off when hit with .............enter whatever round you want...........when the shooter didn't do his job.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

A .270 WIN should be in every gun collection, IMO. Deer, Pronghorn, Elk, Yotes...just about anything can be harvested efficiently and ethically with a .270WIN.

I load projectiles ranging from 110gr up to 150gr for mine.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> I know this topic has been discussed in past post's but, I have the itch for a new Elk rifle. I have a 300WSM I use now with great success shooting 190gr. Burger bullets that I have worked up over the last couple years.
> 
> I don't want the "new fangled calibers" that folks are going to like the 26, 28, and 30 Nosler. Great calibers from what I have read up on, but not my cup of tea.
> 
> ...


Gonna be selling a Montana Rifle 338. Thing is a tack driver. Right now it has a Leupold VX3i on it with the CDS already done for Barnes Vortex. If it interests you let me know.


----------



## YoungGuns (Jan 6, 2020)

*looking 7MM or 300 Win Mag*

Message me I don't need a new one


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a 300WSM in the savage 116 bear hunter with the brake and love it. The brake makes it very pleasant to shoot and being a radial brake it isnt nearly as loud as the big brakes. With reloads ive got it down to about a .4 moa, not bad for about a $700 unit. 
My brother has a 338 Lapua in the Savage long range and it is a much heavier unit, very loud with big brake but recoil isnt that bad at all. Brass alone is about $400, but not terribly accurate, not good enough for my standards. 
The other side of the story that most want to ignore when they say you really have to have big power when it it hits the fan and you cant always have the best placement seem to ignore that when you are getting kicked by a mule with every trigger pull you cant help but flinch a little. any particular cartridge is not all good or bad, the model of rifle makes a big difference with weight, brake, etc. I had a rem 700 in 30-06 that was the worst thing ive ever owned and it kicked like two mules and I just could not shoot it for crap. I think a radial brake is a great solution to this age long issue. Kind of hard to know how any particular cartridge will do in a specific model w/o trying it. I personally shoot the crap out of my 6.5mm and feel very comfortable at 500 on an elk. I see lots of folks dropping an elk at 700+ with a 6.5 put them down no problem while lesser shooters injure and never find an elk hit with a much larger cartridge. I think the shooter is much the factor and his or her level of skill/practice. For the guy who is sighting in his rifle the night before opener at dusk in camp he probably should get a heavy bullet flying fast and keep his range very limited. For those who enjoy the process of really getting just the right load and banging steel a lot I dont think there is a cartridge that he cant make do as long as it is at least 130 grains. Just my opinion from watching a lot of folks in different long range groups.


----------

